# Remington 700 stock question



## FF06 (Apr 19, 2012)

I recently bought a used Reminton 700 ADL. I disassembled, stripped and refinished the wood stock. When I reassembled, I discovered the forward-most screw in the stock is causing the bolt to bind. The tighter I turn the screw, the tighter the bolt binds. It was functioning fine before, although I'm not sure how tight it was. Has anyone encountered this before? I did a Google search and found some people have this problem when buying new, after market stocks, but never the orgininal. I didn't sand too much off the stock, most of the stripping was done with chemical stripper. Did I lose a washer that is suppose to be on the screw? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a flat washer may be missing, not sure how it affects the bolt. I have taken the stock off my old 700 a few times after hunting in the rain and don't remember any issues....


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Pretty sure there is no washer, typical of the 700 action just grind the bolt (screw) down a bit and ensure there is a good clearance. between the Rifle bold and the screw


----------



## FF06 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the info. I will try grinding the screw down a bit. It must have compressed the wood or something when I stripped it down, not sure why the screw is too long now and not before


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I wouldn't grind the screw till you find out why. You don't have something correct. If you are near Crestview bring it over and I'll fix it for you. I've taken hundreds of 700 stocks apart and never had that issue, even with 99% of the aftermarket stocks.


----------



## FF06 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, I don't make it up to crestview very often, I may just have a gunsmith take a look before I do anything. Thanks again for the offer


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Most wood ADL stocks have a front screw bushing installed into the stock. If that bushing isn't there the screw will be way too long.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

bigbulls said:


> Most wood ADL stocks have a front screw bushing installed into the stock. If that bushing isn't there the screw will be way too long.


X2....


----------



## FF06 (Apr 19, 2012)

My 700 does have that bushing in place. Looking closer at it now, it appears it may be "pushed down" into the wood further than it should be, maybe from putting too much torque on it. I'm gonna run it by a gun shop and have them check it out, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

As others have said, it's common for the front action screw to get in the way of the bolt locking into place. The easiest solution is to grind the screw down 1/8" or so and you shouldn't have any more trouble.


----------

